# Dnp



## noob081

So where the hell can i get this these days? I used to just use fertilizer warehouse. Then there was fertilizer club.


----------



## noob081

For my garden lol


----------



## BigBob

noob081 said:


> For my garden lol


Of course. I use the club now.

Sent from my Pixel C using Tapatalk


----------



## noob081

BigBob said:


> Of course. I use the club now.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel C using Tapatalk



No, that site wont come up anymore


----------



## BigBob

noob081 said:


> No, that site wont come up anymore


Oh shit glad I got it when I did.


Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## aon1

If you ask some of the sources here have it. Not all list it on there list but can usually come up with it if you want it.


----------



## lilgumby

BigBob said:


> Of course. I use the club now.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel C using Tapatalk



you cap your own then ?


----------



## BigBob

lilgumby said:


> you cap your own then ?


No I bought them when they had pellets. I used to cap my own. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## noob081

So, can someone turn me on to some?


----------



## noob081

I am getting the feeling that fertilizer is now illegal? WTF is wrong with this country.


----------



## BigBob

https://m.ebay.com/itm/TheFertilize...-10g-w-400mg-scooper-2-4-DNP-98-/323077400274

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## lilgumby

BigBob said:


> https://m.ebay.com/itm/TheFertilize...-10g-w-400mg-scooper-2-4-DNP-98-/323077400274
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk



There is another person selling it on there also. Just ordered a bunch of it. I may hit you up about mixing it to cap if you don't mind


----------



## BigBob

lilgumby said:


> There is another person selling it on there also. Just ordered a bunch of it. I may hit you up about mixing it to cap if you don't mind


You got it. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## noob081

Oh that is not pellets? How do you use it then? Mix in water?


----------



## EMPIREMIND

noob081 said:


> No, that site wont come up anymore



Used the club a week ago.  no tabs, just powder.


----------



## noob081

Now there is NO DNP anywhere


----------



## JWBH

noob081 said:


> Now there is NO DNP anywhere



You're not looking hard enough. There are many sources for capsules, and a ton of people selling powder. You just have to look.


----------



## Jim550

noob081 said:


> Now there is NO DNP anywhere



hit me up if you still need a source, got a guy that specializes in it and used to advertise here


----------



## Jim550

noob081 said:


> Now there is NO DNP anywhere



.....


----------



## nalojeff

It’s still available 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Elvia1023

Genotec sells dnp.


----------



## franktasey

Elvia1023 said:


> Genotec sells dnp.


thank you


----------



## jsaild

Elvia1023 said:


> Genotec sells dnp.



I was just going to add this.  Support your sponsors!


----------

